# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  توفي اليوم الشيخ الدكتور فتحي_جمعة رحمه الله الدكتور بدار العلوم سابقًا

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*توفي اليوم الشيخ الدكتور #فتحي_جمعة رحمه الله الدكتور بدار العلوم سابقًا





 وسوف تكون صلاة الجنازة غدًا الأربعاء ٢٢/٨/٢٠١٨ عقب صلاة الظهر بمسجد الجمعية الشرعية ببلقاس بمحافظة الدقهلية
 للشيخ أيادٍ بيضاء في خدمة الدين واللغة العربية، وهو صاحب كتاب #اللغة_الباسلة.
 أسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه ويغفر له ويكرم نزله ويوسع مدخله ويجعل ما ألمَّ  به من مرض وبلاء في ميزان حسناته ورفعة لدرجاته وتكفيرًا لسيئاته
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمه الله وعفا عنه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله ووالدينا رحمة واسعة، وألحقنا بهم في الصالحين.

----------


## عالي السند

رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
هل من ترجمة وافية له بارك الله فيكم

----------

